# How long can they "hold it"?



## Izzysmom (Oct 3, 2010)

How long should Golden's be able to "hold it"? Most of Izzy's days she goes between 6-7 hrs holding it, but other days it could be as long as 8-12 hrs a day...Can this cause bladder damage??


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess it varies with all dogs. Merlin has held it 12 hours many times and not because he didn't have the opportunity....I think sometimes he's just too lazy!

I don't know if it can cause bladder problems. Good question for your vet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My vet and a previous dog trainer told me no more than 8 hours. 

Most definitely, your dog will have urinary tract infections and other related issues if he holds too long. And it isn't fair to ask a dog to hold his pee for 12 hours. Especially since most humans go every hour - at least judging by the traffic I see going to our restrooms at my work.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Megora said:


> My vet and a previous dog trainer told me no more than 8 hours.
> 
> Most definitely, your dog will have urinary tract infections and other related issues if he holds too long. And it isn't fair to ask a dog to hold his pee for 12 hours. Especially since most humans go every hour - at least judging by the traffic I see going to our restrooms at my work.


I don't ask him to hold it, I ask him to go!  But I can't make him. I stopped worrying about it a long time ago. He's never had a UTI in his life. 

Having said that, I would never leave him alone for 12 hours and can't imagine leaving him for more than 8 hours w/o the opportunity to go.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

One time I was on an overnight business trip and unknown to me my pet sitter forgot to show up. My 2 dogs went at least 24 hours without pottying. I felt so bad for them and was furious at the pet sitter. Believe me, if they had an accident in the house I would have felt much happier than picturing my poor babies having to hold their urine and poop for so long...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A rule of thumb for a young dog is 1 hour for every month they are old, plus 1. No idea who came up with that. So an 8 month old should be able to hold it 9 hours.
As far as urinary infections, etc., urine is a sterile fluid and holding it for 9 to 12 hours should NOT cause an infection. However, not drinking enough can make them more prone to infections, and most dogs who wait 12 hours or more without going aren't very big drinkers.
It's always hard to determine cause/effect.


----------

